# Pirates of the Caribbean engine.exe error



## hairybusdriver1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have just installed a game called pirates of the caribbean on my netbook. now it is not a gamemade after the movies, but it came out in 2003. Its an rpg developed by akella and bethesda software. However seeing as I do not have a cd drive i made a CD image out of the two Cd's and just mounted them with daemon tools. I installed, and it loaded just fine. All the way to the game menu. I clicked on new game, and it began to load. However after 10 seconds or so the game stops working and a windows error screen comes up saying that engine.exe has stopped working. I look at the details and it says that the cause is the "sea.dll module". So i removed the file from the game directory, an it loaded just fine. However the problem is now, that there is no sea, no water. because i removed the file it did not load. So the towns and the people will load just fine. the ships load fine. Everything. the graphics are good too. But the sea wont load, its just black. also when u complete the first level, and sail from one island to another, it does it again. same error. except I dont know what the cause was the second time around. 
Oh and also, i did some browsing on the matter, a lot of people in forums said to get a crack for the game. Now I have a completely legal version of the game, but they said it helped fix the error. So I got one offline. it was .dll file that you insert into the directory. I replaced it with the original. still nothing changed. so i out the original back. 
I also updated all of my drivers. ive done everything i know to do, but im lost.
My specs surpass the recommended requirements for the game. its an older game so its easy to run.

Ill list my specs below: and thanks again, i was very excited about playing this, so i really appreciate any help in the matter.
These are the game requirements
128 mb ram
800 mh intel III processor
32 mb video memory
8x speed cd drive
thats basically it, besides HD space.

My machine info:
Machine name: YOUR-0D10610B06
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.091208-2036)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
System Model: U90/U100
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 483MB used, 1956MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode 

Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27AE&SUBSYS_01101462&REV_03
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 600 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4926 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/15/2008 13:12:06, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 2/15/2008 13:12:06, 5854752 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-64EE-11CF-EC64-1A21A2C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x27AE
SubSys ID: 0x01101462
Revision ID: 0x0003
Revision ID: 0x0003
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

The crack is it replaces the .exe file with another one not a dll file......


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

You might want to consider an external DVD drive...$50.00 well spent.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Guys, have any of you looked at the TSG Rules? We don't assist with illegal activities here!


----------

